# My T5



## stu (Jan 30, 2015)

Here are a few pics of my newly finished T5. Had a lot of different people work on it but also done some myself.

    

:fun::beer:


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks like a good job.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 31, 2015)

Fab love it big VW fan had to sell now last year needed a grown up van so I bought a 17seater mini bus and converted it but my heart skips a beat when I see it as we sold it to a member and they come to the occasional meet in it.


----------



## caledonia (Jan 31, 2015)

That's a cracking camper van you have there. It's not just a van, it's a way of life!


----------



## exwindsurfer (Jan 31, 2015)

Very nice van mate


----------



## Enlli (Jan 31, 2015)

Brilliant. There are some really good VW shows coming up. Worth going to for even more tips and ideas


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 31, 2015)

Very nice, although your Union flag cushions are wrong.:lol-053:


----------



## stu (Jan 31, 2015)

yorkieowl said:


> Very nice, although your Union flag cushions are wrong.:lol-053:



Ha Ha.. Sorry if they offended you. I shall replace them immediately with my Red Rose of Lancashire ones ! :cheers: :lol-053:


----------



## stu (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks everyone for you comments. Feels good when you get some praise from your peers.. Thanks

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## gc1874 (Jan 31, 2015)

Love The Dub.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 31, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 31, 2015)

as bill & ben said ,flub a dub dub,love it nice and i like the colour.


----------



## Rob H (Feb 1, 2015)

*My T5.*

T5's our vehicle of choice too. Tidy job Stu, roll on spring eh.

Rob H.


----------



## yorkieowl (Feb 1, 2015)

stu said:


> Ha Ha.. Sorry if they offended you. I shall replace them immediately with my Red Rose of Lancashire ones ! :cheers: :lol-053:



now now, don't go spoiling it.:lol-053::lol-053:  I only mentioned 'em as we put up flags the wrong way, we've also got British team shirts made up, and the flags wrong on them too!! (I won't tell if you don't).  :raofl:  :raofl:


----------



## izwozral (Feb 1, 2015)

Very smart, I think yer gonna get a lot of admirers, the bloody van, not you!:wave::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 17, 2015)

That's a very nice conversion/van you have there.


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 17, 2015)

Agree with all above comments-That is sweet!


----------



## spacehopper (Mar 27, 2015)

*Very smart conversion*

Trying for a similar quality job with my Vivaro...about 6 months from completion...

You've got yours finished nicely for the start of the summer season.

Wishing you fun times.


----------



## sak (Mar 28, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> Fab love it big VW fan had to sell now last year needed a grown up van so I bought a 17seater mini bus and converted it but my heart skips a beat when I see it as we sold it to a member and they come to the occasional meet in it.



I have been looking at a minibus to convert, what did you do about building across the windows, I mean if you put a wardrobe in with the bus having windows along both side you would have to build in front of the glass, I seen one where the bloke had put black vinyl on the outside but it wasn't fitted very well, thanks Alan.


----------



## Enlli (Mar 28, 2015)

sak said:


> I have been looking at a minibus to convert, what did you do about building across the windows, I mean if you put a wardrobe in with the bus having windows along both side you would have to build in front of the glass, I seen one where the bloke had put black vinyl on the outside but it wasn't fitted very well, thanks Alan.



If you are going to do the conversion properly you need to think about lining and insulation before fitting the units. The lining can cover the inside of the window and if you cover it in appropriate dark lining carpet then there is no problem.


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Mar 28, 2015)

A nice smart van -well done


----------



## spatuk (Mar 30, 2015)

love the van, i used to have the t4, can you tell me please who did your seats id like mine doing like those
regards


----------



## Dai (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice Dub!! Had VWs for years, a T2, two T25s, two T4s, now running a Transit, but still get that that VW twinge :rolleyes2:


----------

